# Any good terrarium pets?



## SandDeku (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone got a suggestion on what I can put in a 40breeder?

Suggestions welcomed and encouraged!


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jun 8, 2011)

a large theraphosa or a bearded dragon


----------



## Alexandra V (Jun 8, 2011)

X2 for a bearded dragon - they get to a nice size and are really sociable as pets, and always tend to be out and about in the enclosures, which makes them fun to watch too.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jun 8, 2011)

lol bearded dragons are great, i love how they are so friendly to humans


----------



## SandDeku (Jun 8, 2011)

Im not a fan of beardies. :c


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jun 8, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> Im not a fan of beardies. :c


are you serious? why not? you could get a blue tonged skink or a frilled lizard


----------



## Alexandra V (Jun 8, 2011)

Hmm... well, you could get a couple (maybe about three) geckos (all females) and make a nice big communal gecko enclosure? They come in a lot of nice colour morphs, and a lot of the good sized species (leopard geckos and crested geckos) take well to human interaction if that's your cup of tea. Most female geckos do fine with communal housing, though there are some species that are pretty territorial even with females, so look that up beforehand.


----------



## NikiP (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree with the blue tongue skink suggestion. As much as I want a beardie, a BTS will be my first lizard. They are super awesome.

Also going to suggest a herd of Indian mudskippers or a few of the larger African species


----------



## SandDeku (Jun 8, 2011)

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> are you serious? why not? you could get a blue tonged skink or a frilled lizard


Ehh I used to like them. But then I became annoyed by the constant fact-- they were EVERYWHERE. Not only that I'm more of a fan of "pudgy" looking stuff. So I like turtles, toads, frogs, etc. Frilled lizard? Could you even keep that in a 40breeder? 

I'd love to keep a tortoise but I doubt it's appropriate to keep one in a 40breeder. I guess I just want something that isn't going to hide all the time. :l

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




Alexandra V said:


> Hmm... well, you could get a couple (maybe about three) geckos (all females) and make a nice big communal gecko enclosure? They come in a lot of nice colour morphs, and a lot of the good sized species (leopard geckos and crested geckos) take well to human interaction if that's your cup of tea. Most female geckos do fine with communal housing, though there are some species that are pretty territorial even with females, so look that up beforehand.


I actually like crested geckos. So I MAY look into those. I'm wondering about stuff like:
Tortoises, hermit crabs, crested geckos, bts. I also like SOME uromastyx. My favorite top three would be tortoises, hermit crabs and the other one. It's undecided. xDDD 

I wonder about how big a hermit crab can get. But like I look at the care and its like friggin' rocket science! I looked at crabstreet j ournal. It's too complicated and I can't even keep up with the information because its more information that I ever seen been given for other pets.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jun 8, 2011)

am pretty sure you can keep a frilled in a 40g tank, i am not sure how big they get


----------



## Alexandra V (Jun 8, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> I wonder about how big a hermit crab can get. But like I look at the care and its like friggin' rocket science! I looked at crabstreet j ournal. It's too complicated and I can't even keep up with the information because its more information that I ever seen been given for other pets.


Personally, I don't think hermit crabs are the best as pets. Not to bash hermit crab owners, it's just that to be honest they are so hard to maintain, and my friend had some MONSTER ones that outgrew all the shells she could find, and were a challenge to maintain because they chased after you if you so much as reached in there to do anything. They're pretty cool to watch, but I wouldn't keep them personally. It's all up to you though!


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jun 8, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> I'd love to keep a tortoise but I doubt it's appropriate to keep one in a 40breeder. I guess I just want something that isn't going to hide all the time.


It is possible to keep a Russian tortoise or a hingeback in a 40 breeder, I believe.


----------



## Thegloryfades (Jun 9, 2011)

Musk turtles?


----------



## SandDeku (Jun 9, 2011)

OphidianDelight said:


> It is possible to keep a Russian tortoise or a hingeback in a 40 breeder, I believe.


will they be active? I was told they become depressed in tanks...

---------- Post added at 12:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------




Alexandra V said:


> Personally, I don't think hermit crabs are the best as pets. Not to bash hermit crab owners, it's just that to be honest they are so hard to maintain, and my friend had some MONSTER ones that outgrew all the shells she could find, and were a challenge to maintain because they chased after you if you so much as reached in there to do anything. They're pretty cool to watch, but I wouldn't keep them personally. It's all up to you though!


I'm pretty sure there's shells online for sale that would be large even for the largest of hermit crabs. They are hard to keep. but Im told they can be very rewarding at the same time. Personally I'm not sure if I will. I'm suppose to get them slowly adjusted to the perfect conditions. It's ALOT of information to take in. They are cool to watch. I'm not interested in holding one. I know how to handle them though. So I'm not bothered by one of them chasing me. Big prob is they prefer large groups. So 20 of em is fine in a 40breeder. Even 40 of em. 

This is a set up I'd like to make similar to. With a few modifications too.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KveWLYJCzhg

It's not too hard to keep humidity in. Just put some very thin plexiglass on half of the tank's screen top glued to it and it should keep a ton of humidity in. As well as replacing sand with stuff like eco earth. Or coir. As well as making sure there's moss in the tank. Moss retains humidity well. I'm thinking I'd make a large freshwater pool in the tank for drinking and take them out daily for salt baths. 

But yeah. For hermit crabs.. Not all will make it. it's like a 50/50 if done right you can get the majority to live and then transfer those to the main tank. It's a long process I guess.


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jun 9, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> will they be active? I was told they become depressed in tanks.


Proper diet, proper lighting, extended time outdoors in the hot months for direct sunlight should help prevent this.  T-rex's 160w UVB is a good, powerful source that I have used to maintain uromastyx, tortoises, bearded dragons and other reptiles in need of strong lighting.  Zoo Med's PowerSun is comparable, but I prefer the T-rex brand.


----------



## SandDeku (Jun 9, 2011)

OphidianDelight said:


> Proper diet, proper lighting, extended time outdoors in the hot months for direct sunlight should help prevent this.  T-rex's 160w UVB is a good, powerful source that I have used to maintain uromastyx, tortoises, bearded dragons and other reptiles in need of strong lighting.  Zoo Med's PowerSun is comparable, but I prefer the T-rex brand.


how long should they be outside for? I'd prefer keeping an eye out on them if I let em freeroam outside...


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jun 9, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> how long should they be outside for? I'd prefer keeping an eye out on them if I let em freeroam outside...


A few hours.  Monitor them to keep them from overheating.  Don't use glass outside as it magnifies the heat and can easily lead to fatal conditions.  Use a pen with a wire roof to house them unattended (but check up on them often).  Take into account that they can dig under your barriers for the pen as well.

I recommend the blue tongue skinks, also.  They are great lizards, a lot of personality.


----------



## SandDeku (Jun 9, 2011)

OphidianDelight said:


> A few hours.  Monitor them to keep them from overheating.  Don't use glass outside as it magnifies the heat and can easily lead to fatal conditions.  Use a pen with a wire roof to house them unattended (but check up on them often).  Take into account that they can dig under your barriers for the pen as well.
> 
> At this point, I'm bowing out.  A lot of these questions could have been answered through independent research.  Please, I don't mean to be rude.  Asking for suggestions is great, but finding your own answers will be more rewarding.  Hope you come up with something satisfying.
> 
> Blue tongue skinks are great lizards, a lot of personality.  Okay, now I'm done.


Personally I'm debating myself between tortoises or hermit crabs. I'm pretty persistant. So either one will do. but i guess Ill look more @ it later. Im too tired to keep reading. I been doing researh btw.


----------



## scorps (Jun 9, 2011)

A large colony of scorpions


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jun 9, 2011)

scorps said:


> A large colony of scorpions


Yes!  Mesobuthus martensii as far as the eye can see!


----------



## scorps (Jun 9, 2011)

those are my fav scorps


----------



## Tcrazy (Jun 9, 2011)

with that size you could do a really neat looking posion dart frog enclosure with live plants and waterfalls.


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jun 9, 2011)

Tcrazy said:


> with that size you could do a really neat looking posion dart frog enclosure with live plants and waterfalls.


+1

thats actually a really good idea! you can have a huge communal setup.


----------



## SandDeku (Jun 9, 2011)

OphidianDelight said:


> Yes!  Mesobuthus martensii as far as the eye can see!


You crazy man? xD My parents are terrified of snakes--- what do you think they would think of a scorpion? they barely let me had that garter snake. xD 

I was thinking about dart frogs. But I figured a few things=== fruit flies, fruit flies, fruit flies. Plus they're more delicate than alot of frog species I know. :x I guess it makes me fearful. I'm very weird like that. lol. 

So far whats on my mind is: 
Russian tortoise or something like that
Hermit crabs


Not really in order. There is no order for them. Though I think hermit crabs seem to sound suitable. Because I'm looking for something slightly "advanced" I guess. xD


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 9, 2011)

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> +1
> 
> thats actually a really good idea! you can have a huge communal setup.


Not really...40b isn't that big, I have one planted with a pair of tincs in it, and it sometimes seems a bit on the small side to me, plus not a lot of ceiling height.


----------



## SandDeku (Jun 10, 2011)

flamesbane said:


> Not really...40b isn't that big, I have one planted with a pair of tincs in it, and it sometimes seems a bit on the small side to me, plus not a lot of ceiling height.


hmmm. I thought that was big. O: For a terrarium.


----------



## flamesbane (Jun 10, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> hmmm. I thought that was big. O: For a terrarium.


It is, but when you start planting and doing a background and false bottom you use up floor space quickly, plus tincs need a good bit of room.


----------



## SandDeku (Jun 10, 2011)

flamesbane said:


> It is, but when you start planting and doing a background and false bottom you use up floor space quickly, plus tincs need a good bit of room.


Which makes me think what will actually be suitable to put in this tank... I don't want a snake cause the only one I could keep is a garter snake but I let it go a while ago(same day I found it). My parents dislike large snakes with a passion. I could have gone for a beardie. But not a fan of them. They're too bland for me(personal opinion). They're not bad pets. infact they're terrific. but yeah. I do like uromastyx tooo but Idk if I can keep that in there happily. I basically like their face. It reminds me of two things: A dragon(myth), and a toad. xD I love both. Plus they're chunky. I like that. Other things I like are SOME skinks, ALL anoles. Little to no gecko species(basically cresteds and one of the sort I'd say a leopard gecko cause they're fat. But they're lazy. lol.). 

I like box turtles and tortoises. But box turtles are skittish and same with tortoises not so sure I could keep one in a 40breeder. 

I like hermit crabs-- but like its soo much stuff to remember. I mean I love crabs but yeah.

SO now I'm still thinking. I mean if I was to go through the insect route. I'd pretty much go for a large LONG lived beetle that is known to be active. 

Or a jerusalem cricket(yet I don't think I would know where to get them or anything...). 

My parent's still not approve spiders anymore. :x The wolf spider that laid eggs  I let it go with the spiderlings. (it was from my yard to begin with).
I basically take stuff to study them upclose and personal that's why I don't mind catching wild insects because they're short lived. But if its a long term pet. I'd rather like its facial features, as well as its personality and such. 

I'm very picky(ocd I think?) so it's hard to find something I can keep but that I like and will be able to be happy in what I keep it.


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jun 10, 2011)

I recommended these for Ember in her thread, but you easily keep a dwarf python in a 40b.  They shouldn't offend your parents' size sensibilities and are subtly beautiful snakes.


----------



## SandDeku (Jun 10, 2011)

OphidianDelight said:


> I recommended these for Ember in her thread, but you easily keep a dwarf python in a 40b.  They shouldn't offend your parents' size sensibilities and are subtly beautiful snakes.


They just don't want any pythons.  or snakes... It's hard because idk what I can keep in it. Though they maybe leniant to let me keep a bird cage. Though it would either be  the tank or the bird cage.


----------



## Embers To Ashes (Jun 12, 2011)

If you want hermit crabs, go for it. I have three in a twenty long. There where only two in there for a long time (probably 5-6 years) but afew months ago a woman dropped off a large hermit crab and I took it home. They all get along fine. They are about baseball sized. 

I dont have mine set up with any aditional heat or light source. They have about six inches of a calci-sand/ crushed walnut shell mix. 

They have two waterbowels big enough to soak in. One is fresh and the other is salt. Feed them vedgies and hermit crab food. 

Mine LOVE to climb and are very active. I have the wire sides to an old hamster cage bent up in there and they climb all over it.

Mine dont have a lid (they probably would, but this is our old fish tank that never had a lid) and I only mist ocasionaly. I have never had a problem with humidity, but our avrage house humidity is about 60%.

They are very freindly and have only pinched me a handfull of times in all the years I have owned them.

Great pets IMO.



Also, Indonesion box turtles. They stay pretty small (between 6-8 inches I think) and are simi aquadic. They are always swimming around and are pretty easy to care for as long as you have a fliter running in the water.


----------



## CFleming (Jun 12, 2011)

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> am pretty sure you can keep a frilled in a 40g tank, i am not sure how big they get


They will out grow a 40 pretty quick. To be housed properly the need a height of 4ft+ and as much horizontal space as possible 4ft+ is a good starting point. They like to climb a 4x2 will work for a year or so.  They are amazing lizards.


----------



## SandDeku (Jun 12, 2011)

CFleming said:


> They will out grow a 40 pretty quick. To be housed properly the need a height of 4ft+ and as much horizontal space as possible 4ft+ is a good starting point. They like to climb a 4x2 will work for a year or so.  They are amazing lizards.


I figured as much. I'ved seen them. So I know they get big. xD I think I know what I maybe getting... But... I'm going to work harder on it.

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




Embers To Ashes said:


> If you want hermit crabs, go for it. I have three in a twenty long. There where only two in there for a long time (probably 5-6 years) but afew months ago a woman dropped off a large hermit crab and I took it home. They all get along fine. They are about baseball sized.
> 
> I dont have mine set up with any aditional heat or light source. They have about six inches of a calci-sand/ crushed walnut shell mix.
> 
> ...


I think for now I'm going to skip on hermies. Maybe later on people will succesfully breed them in captivity better than now and will be easier to keep. I like them. But it's too much to remember in one sitting for some hermit crabs. They're pretty and nice. But for now I think I have a better option.


----------

